# What size flat box if you could only have one?



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Have another drywall job coming up so keeping with my tradition I want to add a few auto taping tools to help go faster. Over the last two years I started with a compound tube, inside corner applicator, inside roller, and 3" flusher. Then next job got outside tools, applicator and roller. Also got a 4" flat applicator head and have been using that to do my seams instead of a banjo and thinking I like it better since it's not as messy as a banjo and goes just as fast. 

I want to get another flusher head for inside corners. Have the 3" now so will either get the 2.5" to use for 1st coat and use my 3" for second coat or will get the 3.5" and use my 3" for first coat and 3.5 for second coat. Haven't decided what one I want to do yet.

Then I'm thinking about a nail spotter. Pretty sure my roller handle fits it.

The big investment is I would like to get a flat box to do my flats, butts, and outside corners. This would really help save time since I have inside and outside corner tools already. On my last job the corners and tape application went fast but the second and third coats were mostly done with hawk and knife and took a long time. Thinking if I get a box it will really speed things up.

Now my problem, boxes are expensive so I want to start with one. A box and handle is going to be around 550 bucks. Then next job will add another size box. 

So, if you could only have one size box what size would it be? I'm leaning towards a 10" since it's kind of a happy medium. Should be able to do my 2nd coat flats with it, and it can at least apply the mud on the butts for my second and third coats and then use my wide knife to smooth it out, and it should be good for outside corners also. So what box would you get?

And, lets say you have an 8, 10, and 12" boxes. What one do you use where?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Check the Swap section of the forum. There are some up for sale. 

I think mine are 8 and 12. 

Tom


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Check the Swap section of the forum. There are some up for sale.
> 
> I think mine are 8 and 12.
> 
> Tom


Thanks for the tip that's a pretty good deal. Wasn't really looking to spend that much but might have to think about it. This isn't a huge drywall job so was just hoping to add a couple more things to my tool kit this round. Have been adding a few tools each drywall job to build up my kit.

Where do you use the 8" and where do you use your 12"? No need for a 10 with those two?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use the 8 to base corners, top with the 12. 

Run the 12 on seams.

On butts I run a 12 down each side about 3" from the tape edge, fill the gap the next day with the 8.

The 10 would probably be nice on the tapered seams, so far the 12 worked. 

I do the wipe downs with the TapeTech knifes. 

I think my favorite of all the tools is the BTE Super Taper.

Tom


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> I use the 8 to base corners, top with the 12.
> 
> Run the 12 on seams.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details. Thinking I should almost get the 12" to start since it seems to be the most useful. Think it would save me the most time out of the 3 different sizes. The price difference between the different sized boxes is very small. 

I remember a previous thread I had icerock said to get an 8" first if I ever got a box. Wonder why an 8" first, just easier to learn on? I would think an 8" wouldn't be much good for butts or really anything more then a 1st coat. Would still have to do all the major work by hand which would take the most time.

I've been using my compound tube and flat applicator, https://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/Columbia-Tools-Flat-Applicator-Head.html, to apply mud on the joints. Then just set my tape in and wipe. Has been working really good and a lot less messy then a banjo. I already have my tube out for angles so just switch heads and go.


----------

